# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Ερώτηση συνδεσμολογίας 2-sma router to 1-sma antenna

## gphysics

Διαθέτω το router netis .

Εχει δύο αποσπόμενες κεραίες με sma συνδεσμολογία όπως είναι γνωστό.

Θα ήθελα να συνδέσω εξωτερική αυτοσχέδια κεραία (cantenna)

Στην cantenna έχω Ν-female sasi + pigtail 20cm N-male to sma.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Κάνω δύο σκέψεις...

1)Θα αφαιρέσω την μια κεραία του router και θα συνδέσω την canntenna ενώ θα αφήσω την άλλη κεραία.

2)
Το να συνδέσω την cantenna και με τις δυο θύρες του router (αφού αφαιρέσω τις αποσπόμενες κεραίες του) δεν είναι απλό αφού πρέπει να γίνει προσαρμογή γραμμής,ε?

Αφού θα έχω 50Ω//50Ω=25Ω στο router με 50 Ω του pigtail της canntenna. 
Αυτό με αλχημείες εννοώ να γίνει άστοχα ως προς την προσαρμογή γραμμής.

----------


## mikemtb

Καλησπέρα! Και καλώς ήρθες στην κοινότητα μας!
Στο θέμα μας τώρα, εγώ θα έλεγα μην αγοράσεις τίποτα, απλά κάνε δοκιμές, μια με το δεύτερο κεραιακι στη θέση του, και μια χωρίς. Και παρατήρησε τι σημα πιάνει. Θα το λειτουργήσεις σαν access point, ή σαν client?

----------


## gphysics

> Καλησπέρα! Και καλώς ήρθες στην κοινότητα μας!
> Στο θέμα μας τώρα, εγώ θα έλεγα μην αγοράσεις τίποτα, απλά κάνε δοκιμές, μια με το δεύτερο κεραιακι στη θέση του, και μια χωρίς. Και παρατήρησε τι σημα πιάνει. Θα το λειτουργήσεις σαν access point, ή σαν client?



Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τo router NETIS WF2419D 300MBPS WIRELESS N ROUTER DETACHABLE ANTENNA ώς universal repeater-client

Εξηγώ

Θα δημιουργήσω link 200m το πολύ με τέλεια οπτική επαφή. Στην μία άκρη θα έχω adsl router zte 108ns με pigtail + nsasi + cantenna ώς access point.

Απο την άλλη θα έχω το netis ώς universal repeater - client 
Εμένα με νοιαζει να κάνω λήψη κ να μεταφέρω το "σήμα" με ethernet. Δεν με νοιάζει να κάνω απαραίτητα ασύρματο repeat. Οπότε αν χρησιμοποιώ τις εξόδους κ των δύο κεραιών δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Θα μου πείς γιατί δεν παίρνεις δύο ubiquity κεραίες κ να τελειώνεις.....Το πρόβλημα αφορά έναν φίλο μου που οικονομικά δεν μπορεί να διαθέσει 100-120€ 
κ εγώ του πρότεινα την πιο φθηνή λύση. (Το δίκτυο θα ενώσει την στάνη του με μια αποθήκη για να βάλει ip καμερα.)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Μια ακόμη ερώτηση....

Τα router γενικότερα αλλά και αυτές οι κάψουλες μπορούν να πάρουν ρεύμα μέσω POE - Ethernet?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ημουν μέλος απο παλιά...αλλά έφαγα ban επειδή απερίσκεπτα δημοσίευσα post με link απο τις γνωστές μηχανές αναζήτησης torrent.
dr_giwrgos --->Ειχα κάνει και δημοσιέυσεις με ιδιοκατασκευές yagi - biquad - canntenna όπως και οδηγίες για το radio link.

----------


## mikemtb

> κάψουλες[/URL] μπορούν να πάρουν ρεύμα μέσω POE - Ethernet?
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Όχι δεν μπορούν. Μόνο με τρελή πατέντα και με κίνδυνο να κάψεις τίποτα! 
.
.

.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.


.
.
.
.
.
.βάλε σε μια έξοδο του ρουτερ την καντενα και μια χαρά θα είσαι, και 10 Mbps να πιάσεις, φτάνουν, σιγά!!!!

----------


## gphysics

> Όχι δεν μπορούν. Μόνο με τρελή πατέντα και με κίνδυνο να κάψεις τίποτα! 
> 
> .
> .βάλε σε μια έξοδο του ρουτερ την καντενα και μια χαρά θα είσαι, και 10 Mbps να πιάσεις, φτάνουν, σιγά!!!!


Σιγά ....θα βγάλουμε κανένα μάτι με τις τελείες ::  ::  ::  :: 


Ναι έχεις δίκιο...τα tp-link POE έχουν ειδική θύρα....για να δίνει ρεύμα στην τροφοδοσία κ οχι στην μεταφορά δεδομένων.

----------


## Cha0s

Εφόσον πρόκειται για σύνδεση εξωτερικού χώρου προσωπικά θα σου έλεγα να ξεχάσεις τις πατέντες και τα λάθος hardware που έχεις και να πάρεις κάτι που να είναι γιαυτή τη δουλειά.

Ξέχνα τις cantennes και τα repeater. ΔΕΝ κάνουν. Απλά ξεκάθαρα και απόλυτα.
Ναι ξέρω, _ΜΠΟΡΕΙ, ΙΣΩΣ, ΚΑΠΩΣ_ να δουλέψει. Όχι! ΔΕΝ κάνουν! Τέλος! Τα δοκιμάσαμε πριν 12-13 χρόνια αυτά στο AWMN, καλά ήταν για πειραματισμό αλλά όλα κατέληξαν σε κάποια κούτα κάπου πεταμένα.
Πλέον υπάρχει έτοιμο το κατάλληλο hardware και software που κάνουν αυτά που ζητάς ΣΩΣΤΑ και χωρίς κόπο. Οι cantennes είναι από μία εποχή που δεν μπορούσαμε να βρούμε σωστό εξοπλισμό στην Ελλάδα και που οι αγορές από εξωτερικό ήταν ακόμα επίφοβες.
Δεν είναι ούτε σωστές, ούτε αποδοτικές ούτε κρατάνε στον χρόνο (μιας και μιλάμε πάντα για link εξωτερικού χώρου)

Και πέρα του ότι δεν θα δουλέψει *ποτέ* σωστά και σταθερά, θα δημιουργείς θόρυβο στην μπάντα και στους γύρω σου.

Βάλε 2 routerboard ή 2 ubiquiti και μία που θα τα στήσεις και μία που θα τα ξεχάσεις.
Ή αν είσαι πιο τολμηρός μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις openwrt (δεν έχω ιδέα τι hw παίζει με αυτό).

Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι πεταμένα λεφτά και χάσιμο χρόνου! Εγγυημένα  :: 
Καλύτερα να περιμένεις ο φίλος σου να μαζέψει λίγα χρήματα να πάρετε τον σωστό εξοπλισμό παρά να γεμίζετε την μπάντα με θόρυβο και να μην κάνετε και την δουλειά σας στην τελική (που φαντάζομαι είναι αυτό που σας καίει).

----------


## mikemtb

> Σιγά ....θα βγάλουμε κανένα μάτι με τις τελείες


Εγώ τα έβγαλα... Με τόσες... Παύλες!!!  ::

----------


## gphysics

> Εφόσον πρόκειται για σύνδεση εξωτερικού χώρου προσωπικά θα σου έλεγα να ξεχάσεις τις πατέντες και τα λάθος hardware που έχεις και να πάρεις κάτι που να είναι γιαυτή τη δουλειά.
> 
> Ξέχνα τις cantennes και τα repeater. ΔΕΝ κάνουν. Απλά ξεκάθαρα και απόλυτα.
> Ναι ξέρω, _ΜΠΟΡΕΙ, ΙΣΩΣ, ΚΑΠΩΣ_ να δουλέψει. Όχι! ΔΕΝ κάνουν! Τέλος! Τα δοκιμάσαμε πριν 12-13 χρόνια αυτά στο AWMN, καλά ήταν για πειραματισμό αλλά όλα κατέληξαν σε κάποια κούτα κάπου πεταμένα.
> Πλέον υπάρχει έτοιμο το κατάλληλο hardware και software που κάνουν αυτά που ζητάς ΣΩΣΤΑ και χωρίς κόπο. Οι cantennes είναι από μία εποχή που δεν μπορούσαμε να βρούμε σωστό εξοπλισμό στην Ελλάδα και που οι αγορές από εξωτερικό ήταν ακόμα επίφοβες.
> Δεν είναι ούτε σωστές, ούτε αποδοτικές ούτε κρατάνε στον χρόνο (μιας και μιλάμε πάντα για link εξωτερικού χώρου)
> 
> Και πέρα του ότι δεν θα δουλέψει *ποτέ* σωστά και σταθερά, θα δημιουργείς θόρυβο στην μπάντα και στους γύρω σου.
> 
> ...



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
Οπως είπες ολα είναι πειραματικά κ πλέον για την άκρη.

Αυτό του είπα κ εγώ του φίλου μου. Η αλήθεια είναι πως φοβόταν τα επαγγελματικά διότι ένας άλλος γνωστός του πλήρωσε link 2-3km με πανελ ubiquity κεραίες με ενσωματωμένο harware (εικόνα) κάπου στα 1300€.

Για μένα δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Εχω όλα τα "υλικά " που περιέγραψα κ θα του το προς το τέλος της νεας εβδομάδας ή στην αρχή της επόμενης που βολεύει.
Του εξήγησα όμως για τις πιθανές αστάθειες. 

Να αναφέρω οτι το router και η κεραία θα προστατέυονται. Θα γράψω νέα μου καθώς κ φωτογραφίες.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενασχόληση με το θέμα μου.

----------


## trendy

2-3χλμ ζεύξη με πάνελ είναι λάθος. Θέλεις πιο κατευθυντική κεραία. Και το κόστος που λες είναι στα ύψη. Μπορείς να κάνεις μια χαρά δουλειά με ~200€.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αυτό του είπα κ εγώ του φίλου μου. Η αλήθεια είναι πως φοβόταν τα επαγγελματικά διότι ένας άλλος γνωστός του πλήρωσε link 2-3km με πανελ ubiquity κεραίες με ενσωματωμένο harware (εικόνα) κάπου στα 1300€.


Αν και τα RB & UBNT χρησιμοποιούνται *και* επαγγελματικά, δεν τα λες επαγγελματικά. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε επαγγελματικό εξοπλισμό εκατοντάδων ή χιλιάδων ευρώ. Τα RB/UBNT είναι προσιτά.
Αν τον άλλον τον κλέψανε για να του βγάλουν ένα σάπιο link δεν σημαίνει ότι κάθε αγορά wifi εξοπλισμού κοστίζει εκατοντάδες ευρώ ή ότι δεν θα δουλέψει σωστά. Σημαίνει απλά ότι έπεσε σε απατεώνα και του έφαγε τα λεφτά  ::

----------

